# Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI



## sobes9424 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have been looking around for awhile and still cant make up my mind on what intercooler to buy. Any suggestions??

V/R 
Gary


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Eurojet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
/end thread


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (sobes9424)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sobes9424* »_I have been looking around for awhile and still cant make up my mind on what intercooler to buy. Any suggestions??

V/R 
Gary

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4559715


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (sobes9424)*

VF stage 2
It replaces all the piping too! It's nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have you seen the APR intercooler? No cutting or trimming needed!
http://www.goapr.com/products/....html









Our intercooler was designed after gaining proprietary air flow information directly from Volkswagen about the front end design of the MKV. It was created at the request of Volkswagen of America in 2006 for the SEMA 2006 R-GTI concept vehicle which featured our stage III turbocharger kit. It completely replaces the OEM intercooler, is the largest on the market, and has shown no significant signs of heatsoak on a 620whp vehicle running 9 back to back runs. 

Several tests were done in order to prove the differences between the stock intercooler and the APR one. One test for thermal effectiveness involved placing the car on the dyno with our normal assortment and arrangement of cooling fans. The car was then run through a rigorous testing procedure that involved allowing it to idle to a normal operating temperature, and then running it through five power runs. It's not comparable to IAT logs taken on the street as they will be much lower. What is important to note is how much of a consistant improvement there is over stock:









During each run, the engine speed was brought to 2000 rpm for fifteen seconds. This allows the air to run throughout the system and allows the intake air temperature to normalize and negate heat soak from the car sitting at idle. The car was then taken from 2000rpm to 6800rpm at full throttle under load over the next thirty seconds. The car was then allowed to idle for one minute before the next run was started. Each lighter line on the graph above represents each power run, and the darker line represents the average over five runs.
The stock intercooler was tested on one day, the APR intercooler was installed, and the testing repeated the next day. The conditions were very similar on both days, however it was slightly hotter (3ºF) on the day the APR intercooler was tested.
Most alarming about this entire test was the fact that during the third run with the stock intercooler, the car began to pull boost and timing in order to protect itself from the high intake temperatures. The car also exhibited this protective behavior in both the fourth and fifth runs as well.
The APR intercooler performed as we expected, keeping the intake charge temps almost 40ºF lower by the end of the fifth run. Given the fact that no dynamometer test cell can reproduce the airflow that a car on the open road gets, we are confident that differences between the APR intercooler and the stock one would be even more apparent on the street or track.
During the testing on the dyno, a normal dyno power run was performed with each intercooler, and the APR intercooler recovered upwards of fifteen horsepower over the stock intercooler. The uncorrected, wheel horsepower is displayed in the graph below.









The Intercooler features:
* Cast Aluminum End Tanks
* Bar and Plate Core Design
* Silicone Pressure Hoses
* Direct OEM Fitment - NO Trimming Necessary
* Fits ANY Stock or Aftermarket Bumper Cover
* Adaptor Coupler for Stock Plumbing
Here is an other photo of the massive intercooler:


----------



## sobes9424 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What does anyone think about the forge intercooler???


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*Surface area is key* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sobes9424)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sobes9424* »_What does anyone think about the forge intercooler???

Here's a recent review:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4560042


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Precision 600hp core with custom piping. 
All under 600 and it's the largest IC that doesn't require any cutting of bumper support or the bumper itself. 
It's overall 31.5x8x3.5
core is 27x8x3.5. 
Core length is the overall size of most iC on the market.


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here's a recent review:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4560042

Dirty


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (sobes9424)*

Our kit utilizes a Garrett intercooler core and comes complete with all the piping needed to install. Before and after dyno testing on our 450 whp project car netter a 20 whp gain with nothing other then swapping intercoolers. Customer logs have shown excellent results on the stock turbo and our dyno testing show that it will carry you through your project. 








For more info:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
Our stocking dealers who have kits ready to ship:
DBC Performance
Redline Motorworks


----------



## sobes9424 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (BSH Speedshop)*

I like that one ya got BSH how could I get one shipped to a FPO?? And how much it normally run for $$??


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (sobes9424)*

The two dealers I have listed in the thread have some great pricing right now. Both of them will ship to an FPO and if you would like I can shoot you an IM to get your email and will have them get in touch with you.


----------



## sobes9424 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (BSH Speedshop)*

Ok so I am new to this VW vortex were is the thread located at..


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Looking for a great intercooler for MKV GTI (sobes9424)*

Here you go. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Our stocking dealers who have kits ready to ship:
DBC Performance
Redline Motorworks


----------



## francesco.eat.sleep.vw. (Feb 3, 2009)

i have it. worth every cent.

noticed a bigg diff. esp. on highway







!!


----------



## sobes9424 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (francesco.eat.sleep.vw.)*

Thanks man I am gonna have to get on that order tonight


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these threads are getting old, use the SEARCH button.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

No way...its a great place for the sellers to push their products ;-)


----------

